# 982 carb issues



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

I was working on a friend's cub 982 and can't get it to run smoothly. Once the engine warms up, it surges and eventually dies. I can hold the governer linkage still to make it quit surging, but there is only the idle needle to adjust. The port for the full speed needle has a bolt plugging it. I see some carbs on ebay have the needle. Any suggestions?


----------



## d1206 (Mar 22, 2012)

I had the same problem and found that the float was stuck


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

I took the top off the carb and the float was working.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Check the tank vent on the fuel cap. I've seen them plug up and do exactly as you describe. The engine will pull a vacuum on the tank and the fuel will stop coming out. Also, after the engine dies, make sure you still have spark with it hot. Ignition coils that are failing can lose spark as they warm up.


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

I'll check the tank vent. Also, it has spark when cold, but it seemed weak, although I don't have much experience with spark plugs. Thanks, this gives me something to work with.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

To test the spark, pick up a gap type spark tester. You hook it to the spark plug wire and then to ground. When you crank the engine over, you will be able to see the spark jump the gap. The gap is much wider than the spark plug, which gives you a better idea of how hot the spark is. It should be a nice hot blue/white spark, not a yellow one. You can get a spark tester at your local Kohler dealer (I assume that's a Kohler as Cub Cadet used them a lot).


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

Actually, it has an Onan engine. I haven't had time to work on it yet with finals next week.
Model: B48G-GA19.9/3707D
Serial: K80354719


----------

